# How the fuck do Asian Americans raise their kids so well?



## Y2K Baby (Jul 19, 2018)

They've got all these extra curriculars, super strict parenting, and generally get really great grades yet don't have disproportionately high levels of suicide nor mental illness at all, really. How do they do it? Especially when places like China and Japan have tons of suicide related to school stress? Is it because the strict  parenting style + a less strict schooling system is super effective whereas as a strict parenting style + a strict school system is overwhelming?

What's the key to getting this kind of balance in society overall?


----------



## Lackadaisy (Jul 19, 2018)

Lots and lots of rice


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 19, 2018)

Beating them senseless if they come back home with anything less than an A+.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jul 19, 2018)

Lackadaisy said:


> Lots and lots of rice


Rice is very healthy, yes.





Also, they produce this level of OG?????????


----------



## OhGoy (Jul 19, 2018)

why are asian americans such _supreme gentlemen_?


----------



## RG 448 (Jul 19, 2018)

They’re just better than us.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jul 19, 2018)

Testaclese Maximus said:


> They’re just better than us.


Bugmen/zerg strategies tend not to work well in the long run.


----------



## Red Hood (Jul 19, 2018)

Ninja moves. Do badly on a test? Pepperbomb in the eye. Parking ticket? Numchucks in the dick.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jul 19, 2018)

Keeping their inner turmoil to themselves.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Jul 19, 2018)

OhGoy said:


> why are asian americans such _supreme gentlemen_?


Elliot was half white half asian american.


----------



## Cake Farts (Jul 19, 2018)

They make you work for their acceptance. Otherwise they never compliment you or tell you how proud they are of you.


----------



## RG 448 (Jul 19, 2018)

Y2K Baby said:


> Bugmen/zerg strategies tend not to work well in the long run.


I don’t know what that is.


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Jul 19, 2018)

Asians are naturally submissive and genetically predisposed to just taking it.


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 19, 2018)

OhGoy said:


> why are asian americans such _supreme gentlemen_?



Because white JERKS take all the cute waifus and leave them with none.


----------



## The Fool (Jul 19, 2018)

The high suicide rates in Japan are from the overall stress of life in general, not just school. When they get out of school, they have to find a good job which are usually extremely competitive and over-work themselves every day because that's just the culture there (it's rude to even leave work until every else is going, and you're expected to work during the waiting period because it's just rude to not work). It's a really stressful and dehumanizing culture that expects you to be a robot.
This mostly works out because asians have a very strong philosophy of discipline and tradition, they're collectivist and appreciate working for their greater society and walking in the shoes of their ancestors. While it balances out in Japan, in America, where you're instead expected to not be disciplined and actively reject tradition, they have no expectations from society and have no reason to remove themselves from it. Of course, as it's been said, Japanese parents still instill their values into their children, instead of doing things the american way and giving their kids to an iParent.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jul 19, 2018)

Extremely strong nuclear family.

The foundation of any good society.


----------



## Teri-Teri (Jul 19, 2018)

Parents always have strict rules and regulations in their house; they always beat them if they're not obedient or not good enough.


----------



## Flying_with_the_Penguins (Jul 19, 2018)

Doc Cassidy said:


> Asians are naturally submissive and genetically predisposed to just taking it.



Soy is a large part of the asian diet, after all.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jul 19, 2018)

Testaclese Maximus said:


> I don’t know what that is.


Neither do I.


----------



## Diesel Boogaloo (Jul 19, 2018)

Asian Americans have lower level of stress because they don't have to compete with so many Asians.

Imagine an average Lee at school in Shanghai surrounded with all those other competitive Asians. Hardcore as fuck.
Now imagine what would happen if Lee lived in the US. Who's gonna be a competition for him? Connor is too busy preparing a school shooting, and Tyrone is too involved in his gang. It's smooth, stress-free sailing for Lee until he meets other Asians in college, and even then there will be less Asians there than in, say, Asia.


----------



## Orkeosaurus (Jul 19, 2018)

because legal immigrants are just a priori more intelligent/hard working and their descendents are naturally going to inherit that ethic while the family structure is more nuclear. People in China are no more intelligent than the rest.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jul 19, 2018)

Orkeosaurus said:


> People in China are no more intelligent than the rest.


Doubt.


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 19, 2018)

Orkeosaurus said:


> because legal immigrants are just a priori more intelligent/hard working and their descendents are naturally going to inherit that ethic while the family structure is more nuclear. People in China are no more intelligent than the rest.



There must be some reason they score a standard deviation higher on IQ tests.  I seriously doubt there's social prejudice that somehow caused the tests designed by white people to favor Asians.


----------



## Draza (Jul 19, 2018)

High IQ.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jul 19, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> There must be some reason they score a standard deviation higher on IQ tests.  I seriously doubt there's social prejudice that somehow caused the tests designed by white people to favor Asians.


I think Asians are the subniggers who ended up using tiny brains for good like the advanced bugmen they are. The rice they use has become an epigen conditioning (ironic considering it comes in the shape of a pill) and they are the most socially solidified ethnic group of people that absolutely hate each other that ever was.


----------



## millais (Jul 19, 2018)

There's a strong cultural element to it, imparted via the lingering influence of Confucian ethic of moral and virtue, which is intrinsically linked to studiousness and industry in the realm of academics. Consider that for 2000 years (until around 1905), the Chinese and Korean landowning classes were comprised almost entirely of the so-called "scholar-gentry", who split their time between managing their property-holdings and studying the Confucian classics in preparation for taking the annual Imperial exams that would grant successful scholars high office in the Imperial bureaucracy and a big fat pension to match. And these exams were not a one-shot deal. If a man didn't get a good enough score to be recommended for a high office on his first try, he'd come back year after year to take the exam until he did. And if he got tired of taking the exam and gave up due to lack of money or willpower, then the only career option left for him to do was become a tutor/teacher, to train the next generation of exam-taking scholar-gentry.

You make a people sit for a three-day essay composition exam every year for 2000 years, some of that studiousness is going to stick.


----------



## SomethingWittyandBadass (Jul 20, 2018)

Cake Farts said:


> They make you work for their acceptance. Otherwise they never compliment you or tell you how proud they are of you.



From my own observation of my girlfriend's family and other Asian families, this is pretty much on-the-fucking-dot. Either you're smart as fuck or you're a fucking disappointment. I've seen this too many times with Asian families and it's the possibility that this is the root of overworking in Asian-American Youth. Being fucking way too strict. I mean I can see getting pissed at a C-, but fucking hell calm down there Pops, they made a A-.


----------



## Slap47 (Jul 20, 2018)

They groom their children to succeed because their stratified societies have made the aristocratic style upbringing the ideal. 



millais said:


> You make a people sit for a three-day essay composition exam every year for 2000 years, some of that studiousness is going to stick.



These exams were basically rote memorization. Kinda why China has basically no innovation. 

Most Asian countries didn't  have this system either and only a small minority took the exams.


----------



## millais (Jul 20, 2018)

Apoth42 said:


> They groom their children to succeed because their stratified societies have made the aristocratic style upbringing the ideal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even in the western system, rote memorization lends itself well to studiousness. Only once students get to university and beyond is innovative thinking required to succeed.

And actually a lot of modern Asian countries are descended from countries or peoples that practiced some variation of the Imperial exam system at one point or another.

China, Taiwan, Korea, Japan, Vietnam, plus all the Overseas Chinese that ended up in Singapore and Southeast Asia. This grouping constitutes a large proportion of the East Asians that ended up immigrating to North America.

Even though only the middle-class level commoners and up would have had high rates of taking and passing the imperial exams, the East Asian societies had very limited upward social mobility in general, so most of the non-refugee North American immigrants of the post-WW2 era are descended from that higher socioeconomic strata which would have had a tradition of taking the imperial exams.

The historical and cultural linkage of academic success with tangible material benefit and social prestige via the imperial exam system probably results in a much different motive effect than the Protestant tradition of education/literacy as a means of acquiring the tools for spiritual improvement and personal salvation.


----------



## Krokodil Overdose (Jul 20, 2018)

Asians are naturally intelligent and studious, and America provides an ideal environment for them to flourish in because (as previously mentioned) there's only a handful of others who can compete in raw brain power, and there's a lot of other groups to pick up the jobs that take less wattage. In China, the plumbers, gravediggers, and taxi drivers are all gonna be Chinese, and competing with other Chinese in school.


----------



## Slap47 (Jul 20, 2018)

Krokodil Overdose said:


> Asians are naturally intelligent and studious.








Dunno about that one.


----------



## Krokodil Overdose (Jul 20, 2018)

Apoth42 said:


> Dunno about that one.



Ever been to Seattle? These things are relative, man.


----------



## Teri-Teri (Jul 20, 2018)

Apoth42 said:


> Dunno about that one.



Mainland Chinese are barbaric as fuck.


----------



## drtoboggan (Jul 20, 2018)

Too bad they don’t teach how to drive.


----------



## Cake Farts (Jul 20, 2018)

Also socialization outside of study groups is a sin. Like many asian children I was one of the ones who had to hide my romantic life under the guise of “extra tutoring”. This is why most Asians are kind of awkward and quiet.

Also this:


----------



## Orkeosaurus (Jul 20, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> There must be some reason they score a standard deviation higher on IQ tests.  I seriously doubt there's social prejudice that somehow caused the tests designed by white people to favor Asians.



China does present a conundrum but if you look at the provincial IQ map it shows that it's 90-100 in the more rural west and south with Tibetans being functionally retarded while the coast is exceptionally high IQ. I'm not educated in the demographics of China but at first glance it seems to show that Chinese IQ has more to do with culture and perhaps urbanization. As @millais said there's also the huge historical effect of the Jinshi exam where if you studied enough you could not only raise yourself out of poverty, but be a member of the bureaucratic aristocracy. To my mind Cao Cao is one such historical figure whose family originally was poor. While the imperial jinshi is gone you could make the case that the Communist bureaucracy is a cultural descendant.


----------



## heathercho (Jul 20, 2018)

Because they're Asian. Unless you're at a selective high school (or whatever you Americans call them) or at a super elite private school, you're competing against people who aren't Asian. If you're in Asia and you're competing against Asians, then you are fucked. Hence why East Asian school kids neck themselves.

In America it'd be a breeze though, so they don't have to feel so stressed.

I don't know what "Asian American" mothers are like, but Asians in Australia - Japanese ones especially - won't even talk about your achievements to other mothers whatsoever and they make you sound like a complete failure to other parents because they never say "Well MY kid is doing THIS well", even when others are bragging about their kids.
If I got in the top 5% of the country for a subject in a test or got published in a text book as an example of an essay or even got into a rep sports team, my mother would say "She's doing ok...".

So then you feel the need to do better and more outrageously incredible at school. And sports. And every other after school thing you have going on. So you get that satisfaction from being so damn good at stuff even if your mother doesn't care, where as in Asia, it'd be like everyone has the same mindset so it'd be impossible for it to be so easy.

Don't worry, people who study overseas are seen as having taken the soft option. So if these people do go back to Asia, all the "ease" of American study will be told to them a million times a day by their Asia-educated counterparts.


----------



## Positron (Jul 20, 2018)

They don't tell their kids they are unique and treasured.  Instead they -- honestly -- tell them they're just the same as everyone else.  If they want to stand out, they need to work hard.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jul 20, 2018)

Positron said:


> They don't tell their kids they are unique and treasured.  Instead they -- honestly -- tell them they're just the same as everyone else.  If they want to stand out, they need to work hard.


You're an incel.


----------



## Positron (Jul 20, 2018)

Apoth42 said:


> These exams were basically rote memorization. Kinda why China has basically no innovation.


Rote memory has an unfair bad press, but I am utterly convinced that having a good information base is essential to innovation.  The more things you store in your memory, the more connection between them will you be attuned to.

It is a good thing to build up this information base from an early age, when children think of memorizing, say, a verse or the multiplication table, as games.



Y2K Baby said:


> You're an incel.


You make "incels" by telling boys they deserve the world simply by being alive, and this is a very American thing.


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 20, 2018)

Positron said:


> You make "incels" by telling boys they deserve the world simply by being alive, and this is a very American thing.



Hikikomori are pretty incel-ish too.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jul 20, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> Hikikomori are pretty incel-ish too.


They were the proto-incel and they're far more prevalent than Western incels.


----------



## Slap47 (Jul 20, 2018)

Positron said:


> Rote memory has an unfair bad press, but I am utterly convinced that having a good information base is essential to innovation.  The more things you store in your memory, the more connection between them will you be attuned to.
> 
> It is a good thing to build up this information base from an early age, when children think of memorizing, say, a verse or the multiplication table, as games.
> 
> ...



Arab and Chinese people have god like rote memorization but their countries are shitholes they don't produce any innovations and struggle to be competitive in everyway. 

https://www.meforum.org/articles/other/why-arabs-lose-wars


----------



## millais (Jul 20, 2018)

Apoth42 said:


> Arab and Chinese people have god like rote memorization but their countries are shitholes they don't produce any innovations and struggle to be competitive in everyway.
> 
> https://www.meforum.org/articles/other/why-arabs-lose-wars


It depends what you are rote-memorizing. The Chinese be memorizing formulas for differential equations, and the Arabs be memorizing the Koran. One is more useful addition to the modern skillset than the other.

You don't need to have rote-memorization to succeed in most analytical subjects, but it certainly helps a great deal for saving time in the basic mechanics. For a few semesters in uni, I tutored these low income high school students who had never memorized their multiplication tables, and it was basically impossible to get them through even basic algebra, as they were forever having to calculate every single multiplication operation from scratch, leaving hardly any time for learning more advanced concepts. To extrapolate the comparison to the higher level end of things, you don't need to memorize all those fancy calculus formulas if you can derive them from scratch via a good understanding of the mathematical principles represented by the formulas, but in the time it takes you to derive a formula from scratch during an exam, the guy who has the formula committed to memory can plug in the given numbers for two or three problems that require the use of the formula


----------



## Sperglord Dante (Jul 20, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> Hikikomori are pretty incel-ish too.


They're more MGTOW than pure incel, since they're more sad and pathetic than angry and pathetic.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jul 20, 2018)

Sperglord Dante said:


> They're more MGTOW than pure incel, since they're more sad and pathetic than angry and pathetic.


They're literally just volcels.


----------



## The Great Chandler (Jul 21, 2018)

WHY NO AYY PRUS?!


----------



## This+ (Jul 21, 2018)

Some things we take for granted, like graduating high school/college. My parents were pretty surprised during my high school graduation because quite a few students brought like their extended families over and how they think it's a "big deal" to graduate high school. My dad in particular was like "isn't everyone supposed to graduate high school?" 

If there's one thing Asian parents hate the most, it's their kids "not doing anything" and "just staying home all day." My parents made me take up violin because they didn't like me "doing nothing."

SK has like 5-6 colleges "worth" going to: Seoul National University, Korea University, Yeonsei University, KAIST (Korean MIT), Ewha University, and Pohang Science and Technical Institute (Korean Carnegie Mellon). Even if you graduate there, you're not guaranteed a good job because the market competition is extremely fierce. So really, everyone HAS to work towards admission in those universities just for a chance to live better, unless you were born rich, then fuck everyone else. Those universities take high school (and maybe even middle school in come cases) class rankings seriously, so you have to take tons of cram schools/tutoring to "one-up" your classmates. Schools provide "Free study time" well after school hours until midnight, and students just go there and study until 12-2AM after they're done with cram school. 

On the other hand, there are tons more good universities in the USA, and it's not a requirement to graduate from an ivy league to live comfortably. Because of that, you're not required to compete against your entire graduating class, so you have less pressure to perform well. If you fail at all those steps, well the US Military provides safe alternative (if tedious) paths to a career and steady income provided that you don't buy a Ford F150 with 86.7% interest as soon as you graduate boot. In that environment, Asian parents who have the mentality of "ivy or bust" will generally parent their kid that strictly, and the kid will excel more than American students. There are no cram schools in the States, or if there are, it's not to the extent of Korea or Japan. Therefore, the kids will have that much more free time and parents make them take extracurriculars (at least one musical instrument, at least one school club) to keep busy. 

It's a rather boring and tedious answer, but that's really all there is to it. You leave a society where you HAVE to be the top or you "go broke" into a society with numerous safety nets/leeway and that's it. Like all immigrant families, they all tend to even out by second or third generations. The stereotypical Asian parent thing is usually from the first gens/FOBs, and their kids will rarely follow their footsteps in parenting.


----------



## wellthathappened (Jul 21, 2018)

"Well" is pretty subjective my bro.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jul 21, 2018)

wellthathappened said:


> "Well" is pretty subjective my bro.


It's "well" to me. How would it not be "well" to anyone else?


----------



## wellthathappened (Jul 21, 2018)

Y2K Baby said:


> It's "well" to me. How would it not be "well" to anyone else?



Touche.


----------



## Unseemly and Feral (Jul 21, 2018)

Cultural values, having a strong stable family, and strong emphasis on education is probably the best answer, although I imagine that these traits are not/were not confined to just Confucian cultures and probably are expressed in other groups.


----------



## soy_king (Jul 22, 2018)

I really don't know if they do. Asians, just like some old school jews and other educated immigrant parents, tend to raise their children with strict discipline and demand success. This can work with some kids who manage to advance far as a result, but there's also lots of kids who just burn out and crash hard. This is in part because on top of having lived in a high stress hyper competitive atmosphere, they also can't conform to the stereotype of the successful hardworking Asian. I know a lot of Asian kids who fell through the cracks, and it also explains why Japan and South Korea have so many hikikomori and other NEETs.


----------



## NN 401 (Jul 22, 2018)

Emotional and physical abuse. Especially, emotional.

I'm only half kidding there.

Real reason is that the parents are super invested in their kids and not in the Brittany got a "B" and I'm going to drive to the school and yell at the teacher on her behalf until they change the grade sense.

That sort of behavior from Asians doesn't happen very often in the US anyways.

Asian parents push their kids into high paying prestige fields for either bragging rights, or for pure survival.  Asian parents understand that if their kids don't succeed there will be no one to take care of them in their old age.

Asian children are inculcated with an emotional investment in their parents' well being and seek their approval. Its hard to explain but the family becomes your logos, your center, and losing it can be terrifying in that it feels like you're a rudderless ship in a big ocean. 

Asian parents also understand that children can't be expected to succeed at first on their own. Hence, the violin lessons, study schedules and what not.  They also don't hesitate to pay for school expenses in any way they can.


Contrast this with baby boomer American parents who operate under the delusion that the fate of their offspring will either take care of itself or that somehow their own retirement is way more important than spending money and time on the one thing that will guarantee their kids won't end up as basement dwellers.


----------



## Unseemly and Feral (Jul 22, 2018)

soy_king said:


> I really don't know if they do. Asians, just like some old school jews and other educated immigrant parents, tend to raise their children with strict discipline and demand success. This can work with some kids who manage to advance far as a result, but there's also lots of kids who just burn out and crash hard. This is in part because on top of having lived in a high stress hyper competitive atmosphere, they also can't conform to the stereotype of the successful hardworking Asian. I know a lot of Asian kids who fell through the cracks, and it also explains why Japan and South Korea have so many hikikomori and other NEETs.



To add to that, the Asian Americans we perceive in society are either immigrants who recently came to this country or their children, and a lot of Americans who know Asians as peers are going to be seeing them in either an educational or professional work setting, (aka student and H1-B visas).

In contrast, previous waves of Asian immigrants were looked upon with much more hostility in America's past. In the mid 1800's tons of Chinese immigrants were brought over as low-skill laborers, essentially performing the same jobs that Hispanics today are stereotyped to do. In places like San Francisco the Asians were in the service and entrepreneurial sectors, doing stuff like running laundromats and owning small stores or restaurants (which obviously can still be seen today). Back in the day some people thought that the rate of immigration from Asia would be too big and overtake the whites, and they called this political issue  "The Yellow Peril". Fears of immigrants overrunning the natives was actually a recurring trend in American politics, historically speaking.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jul 22, 2018)

Unseemly and Feral said:


> Back in the day some people thought that the rate of immigration from Asia would be too big and overtake the whites, and they called this political issue "The Yellow Peril"


I'd rather have the Chinese than Mexicans or blacks tbh.


----------



## BerriesArnold (Jul 22, 2018)

I'll just echo what many have already said, but it's because Asian parents build discipline and respect onto their kids from day 1. They don't over-coddle their children and praise them for every little thing that they do. Praise is to be earned and seldom is it ever given. They speak to their children with a wide variety of vocabulary and allocate work onto them that is appropriate. Children are expected to contribute around the house and they know it. And they aren't indulgent onto their child's whining. And just in general, I am going to be real here- children of highly educated and well-spoken parents are often raised in a healthier home than most.

That kid in your 3rd-grade math class that got straight A's was most likely a kid that had to work hard for their parent's praise. A child who is well spoken, is a child who was lathered in rich vocabulary, day to day. When you treat kids like little adults instead of "little bundles of joy!", they benefit from being treated and listened to like an adult. *They also know that they will be punished like adults as well. *

A child who constantly kicks and screams and throws tantrums at mom for not getting their precious ipad, is a kid who has been coddled to expect such things as a right and not a privilege. A kid who doesn't help his parents carry groceries is a kid who's never had the crappy experience of carrying heavy bags all on their own. Experience builds empathy and rapport.


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Jul 22, 2018)

wellthathappened said:


> "Well" is pretty subjective my bro.





Y2K Baby said:


> It's "well" to me. How would it not be "well" to anyone else?



I think the biggest issue with the prevailing Asian attitude towards parenting is that it's apparent successes clearly come at a significant cost to the individual.

It is certainly true that East-Asian children perform well on standardized tests, and in the Western world at least, this does seem to translate to real economic success. On the flip side, it is also true that East-Asian societies are relatively miserable places to live as a result of the same Confucianist ethos which facilitates this stronger academic performance, and if you look at the Far-East as a whole, you will see it's resulting dysfunction: the men are overworked, the women don't want to have children, social isolation is a growing problem, and the suicide rates across the region are among the highest in the world.

To use academic performance as the sole barometer of a society's success, or worse still: to applaud it at the expense of all other social considerations, is deeply naive and misguided in my view, especially when quantitative measurements of academic performance (such as test scores) are not necessarily indicative of the overall quality of the education a student is receiving (it has already been stressed, but it should nonetheless be stressed again, that memorizing information through rote learning is not the same thing as possessing a useful working understanding of said information).

Sure, it is always impressive to witness an Asian 5-year-old fluently recite Beethoven's 5th Symphony at his parents peevish insistence, but if all the browbeating it took to achieve this results in him growing up to be too stressed, overworked, unhappy, and socially stunted to know how to do any of the things which allow society to keep on ticking (such as building relationships, starting a family, nurturing the next generation, etc), then you have to ask yourself, was it all worth it?


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jul 22, 2018)

Hellbound Hellhound said:


> was it all worth it?


Yes.


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 22, 2018)

Y2K Baby said:


> Yes.



What if it results in him growing up hikikomori, barricading himself inside his room, and beating up his parents if they try to complain about it?


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jul 22, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> What if it results in him growing up hikikomori, barricading himself inside his room, and beating up his parents if they try to complain about it?


That's just what I do.


----------



## heathercho (Jul 23, 2018)

soy_king said:


> I really don't know if they do. Asians, just like some old school jews and other educated immigrant parents, tend to raise their children with strict discipline and demand success. This can work with some kids who manage to advance far as a result, but there's also lots of kids who just burn out and crash hard. This is in part because on top of having lived in a high stress hyper competitive atmosphere, they also can't conform to the stereotype of the successful hardworking Asian. I know a lot of Asian kids who fell through the cracks, and it also explains why Japan and South Korea have so many hikikomori and other NEETs.



I think people see asians as all being one specific type - hard working and focused. It's just not like that. Some may be hard working just not academic or involved  - my father is like that, so he didn't have any interest in how we did in school. His family were the "wrong" kind of people in asian society anyway. People forget that there are single mothers, criminals, "trash", poors, alcoholics and do nothings in Asia. It's not a utopia. The further you get out from the major cities, the more people's priorities are different too. People in Busan and Osaka are going to have different views on what constitutes hard work compared to Seoul and Tokyo.


----------



## soy_king (Jul 23, 2018)

heathercho said:


> I think people see asians as all being one specific type - hard working and focused. It's just not like that. Some may be hard working just not academic or involved  - my father is like that, so he didn't have any interest in how we did in school. His family were the "wrong" kind of people in asian society anyway. People forget that there are single mothers, criminals, "trash", poors, alcoholics and do nothings in Asia. It's not a utopia. The further you get out from the major cities, the more people's priorities are different too. People in Busan and Osaka are going to have different views on what constitutes hard work compared to Seoul and Tokyo.


We definitely have a skewed view of Asians in America as being uniformly intelligent and motivated, and since the vast majority of us tend not to look beyond our borders we tend to take it for granted that all Asians are like this. My experience with Asians, however, contradicts this long held belief, as I know Asian people who're absolute morons, as well as those who prefer art and literature to science, finance, and medicine. I have the feeling that as later generations of Asian people grow up in the US they will probably have less success (and less of a stress-based burnout) as the harsh discipline of their parents inevitably gives way to standard middle class upbringing.


----------



## Snuckening (Jul 28, 2018)

Superior genes. Plus they beat them.


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Aug 20, 2018)

In part I have (South) East Asian ancestry, but I don't like East Asia and it's culture. It's a pity that Mao Zedong's cultural revolution wasn't very successful. There were many other intellectuals in East Asia who supposed Westernisation of their countries, some even wanted to replace the Chingchongese languages with Esperanto.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Aug 20, 2018)

Webby's Boyfriend said:


> don't like East Asia and it's culture


You are but a fool.


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Aug 20, 2018)

Y2K Baby said:


> You are but a fool.


Why? Because I'm not a weeb with chopsticks in my hair who believes that Japan IN REAL LIFE! is like anime? I prefer the Occidental world.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Aug 20, 2018)

Webby's Boyfriend said:


> Why? Because I'm not a weeb with chopsticks in my hair who believes that Japan IN REAL LIFE! is like anime? I prefer the Occidental world.


Asia is a cool place.


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Aug 20, 2018)

Y2K Baby said:


> Asia is a cool place.


Yes, parts of it, like Siberia. That's "cool". 

Genghis Khan also prefered "coolness" because he and his armies killed so many people that the renaturisation of vast land areas and reduction in agricultural and industrial activity caused a global cooling. https://www.livescience.com/11739-wars-plagues-carbon-climate.html


----------



## Y2K Baby (Aug 20, 2018)

Webby's Boyfriend said:


> Yes, parts of it, like Siberia. That's "cool".
> 
> Genghis Khan also prefered "coolness" because he and his armies killed so many people that the renaturisation of vast land areas and reduction in agricultural and industrial activity caused a global cooling. https://www.livescience.com/11739-wars-plagues-carbon-climate.html


Khan was in the right there tbh. Al Gore would be proud.


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## BeanBidan (Aug 21, 2018)

I mean, are they? I see people like Ricegum and those need for speed chinks and I start to think the opposite of smart.


----------



## Florence (Aug 21, 2018)

Witeres71 said:


> It's not Asian Smart, Americans are just DUMB
> And that's why that Orange Clown is president LOL


If they’re smart, you’d think they’d be able to use punctation properly.


----------



## Witeres71 (Aug 21, 2018)

NotAKitty said:


> If they’re smart, you’d think they’d be able to use punctation properly.



Go back to the cesspool from whence you came scum


----------



## Florence (Aug 21, 2018)

Witeres71 said:


> Go back to the cesspool from whence you came scum


lol copycat


----------



## HazamA (Aug 21, 2018)

Doc Cassidy said:


> Asians are naturally submissive and genetically predisposed to just taking it.


That's just not true..



ICameToplaY said:


> Parents always have strict rules and regulations in their house; they always beat them if they're not obedient or not good enough.


These practices are very popular among Asian parents



Orkeosaurus said:


> because legal immigrants are just a priori more intelligent/hard working and their descendents are naturally going to inherit that ethic while the family structure is more nuclear. People in China are no more intelligent than the rest.


This!



NotAKitty said:


> If they’re smart, you’d think they’d be able to use punctation properly.


Are you like an English teacher or something?
That comeback is so gay lol..


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Aug 21, 2018)

HazamA said:


> That's just not true..


Yes it is, everyone knows Asians are naturally effeminate and submissive. It's why Asian guys make such great traps, they don't have to do much to become indistinguishable from their women.

Why do you think so many white and black men marry Asian girls? It's because they're submissive and easy to handle. Also because they have sideways pussies which makes for some very interesting sensations when you're plowing.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Aug 22, 2018)

It's the hardworking legal immigrant thing. Along with confirmation bias, because there are tons of non successful asians.  Plus asian culture (at least in my understanding and limited interactions) doesn't go for the special snowflake stuff mostly, so the kids get a useful degree at college instead of forming a race based crybullying club, or spending all their time organizing walkouts.


----------



## queerape (Aug 27, 2018)

I'm Asian American, and I think it's that achievement and ambition are valued but there is support for taking breaks as well. We try to take the best of both worlds.


----------



## Roast Chicken (Aug 27, 2018)

Beatings.


----------



## awoo (Oct 18, 2018)

I think it's really being (legal) immigrants or the children of them over any "ethnic" explanations. From my personal experience, legal immigrants, especially ones who came recently, are more hard-working in general, no matter the economic class. The children of these immigrants, as long as they weren't coddled, have good role models in terms of hard work and valuing education.

The submissive thing really tickled my fancy. Also mental illness as a whole is underdiagnosed and not treated properly.


----------



## BestUserName (Oct 19, 2018)

They disown any that don't turn out completely perfect. By cutting out failure, you give an overly inflated picture of success.


----------



## Khayyam (Oct 20, 2018)

As a counter perspective, not being in America....

It might not be because they're asian. In Europe the children of immigrants generally do tend to do better at school than the native population. There are are a few major exceptions, mostly Bulgarians and more rural Polish types whose boys just don't attribute any value to school at all (They're going to help Daddy with whatever he gets up to once they turn 10-12) and the British (I know families who've been here twenty years who've never even tried to learn French, or Spanish across the border).

The parents had the effort to make something more of themselves, and the children if they're not raised from the start here have to make a concious effort to integrate.

I'd say the language actually plays a big part and certainly does for the Chinese here; if you have to become fluent, for the age of the kid, in at least two or three languages by five or six you're probably going to be fairly well spoken and receptive to what you're being taught.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Oct 20, 2018)

Khayyam said:


> As a counter perspective, not being in America


Get out and stay out.


----------



## wylfım (Oct 20, 2018)

"Cultural" Asian here :powerlevel: 95% of the people I'm surrounded with are Asian to the point where I see them as the norm and others as "outsiders" :powerlevel:
Three major reasons for Asians doing so well:
1) Straight up smarter. IQ is a pretty decent predictor of life success (causatory too), and chinks are right inbetween crackers and kikes.
2) Work ethic. Parents push them super hard and ingrain in their minds that study = success. Seriously, I know people that were preparing for the SAT since 6th grade. We don't play games or have fun or other childhood stuff like that to any comparable extent to other races. Studying is fun becomes our mantra, there's a reason stuff like this shit exists (it translates to "I love studying", and the end message is, I don't care what the fuck you do, as long as you don't love studying we can't become friends)
3) Peer pressure. If you're a retarded Asian you will get endlessly mocked for your stupidity. Hell, we unironically call people dumb and fake-Asians if they get an A-. Asian peer groups are ruthless.


----------



## Philosophy Zombie (Nov 1, 2018)

They don't.


----------



## wateryketchup (Nov 1, 2018)

wylfım said:


> "Cultural" Asian here :powerlevel: 95% of the people I'm surrounded with are Asian to the point where I see them as the norm and others as "outsiders" :powerlevel:
> Three major reasons for Asians doing so well:
> 1) Straight up smarter. IQ is a pretty decent predictor of life success (causatory too), and chinks are right inbetween crackers and kikes.
> 2) Work ethic. Parents push them super hard and ingrain in their minds that study = success. Seriously, I know people that were preparing for the SAT since 6th grade. We don't play games or have fun or other childhood stuff like that to any comparable extent to other races. Studying is fun becomes our mantra, there's a reason stuff like this shit exists (it translates to "I love studying", and the end message is, I don't care what the fuck you do, as long as you don't love studying we can't become friends)
> 3) Peer pressure. If you're a exceptional Asian you will get endlessly mocked for your stupidity. Hell, we unironically call people dumb and fake-Asians if they get an A-. Asian peer groups are ruthless.


I know this website likes making fun of Indians but I went to high school with a lot of Indian kids and it's very similar with them. It's all apart of the shame culture, if you do badly then it reflects poorly on your parents, and if you have the potential to excel then you absolutely should seize it. I really admire that way of thinking, and I get that it's flawed but I wish (white) Americans adopted it.


----------



## awoo (Nov 1, 2018)

wylfım said:


> We don't play games or have fun or other childhood stuff like that to any comparable extent to other races.



Oh some Asians do. They're very competitive in those they do play. 



wateryketchup said:


> I know this website likes making fun of Indians but I went to high school with a lot of Indian kids and it's very similar with them. It's all apart of the shame culture, if you do badly then it reflects poorly on your parents, and if you have the potential to excel then you absolutely should seize it. I really admire that way of thinking, and I get that it's flawed but I wish (white) Americans adopted it.



Yeah, in any "prestigious" university you'll see just as many Indians. (I think in some countries "asians" refers to Indians, Bangladeshis and Pakis too?) A lot of Asians and Indians who immigrated in the 80s and afterwards did so as international students, so they are already smarter than most of their peers, and this is passed on to their kids.


----------



## Nazi vegeta (Nov 1, 2018)

heathercho said:


> I think people see asians as all being one specific type - hard working and focused. It's just not like that. Some may be hard working just not academic or involved  - my father is like that, so he didn't have any interest in how we did in school. His family were the "wrong" kind of people in asian society anyway. People forget that there are single mothers, criminals, "trash", poors, alcoholics and do nothings in Asia. It's not a utopia. The further you get out from the major cities, the more people's priorities are different too. People in Busan and Osaka are going to have different views on what constitutes hard work compared to Seoul and Tokyo.



what about ganguro girls though? I've heard they work really hard too.


----------



## wylfım (Nov 1, 2018)

wateryketchup said:


> I know this website likes making fun of Indians but I went to high school with a lot of Indian kids and it's very similar with them. It's all apart of the shame culture, if you do badly then it reflects poorly on your parents, and if you have the potential to excel then you absolutely should seize it. I really admire that way of thinking, and I get that it's flawed but I wish (white) Americans adopted it.


Indians tend to have higher variance in my experience (also at a school with a lot of Indians)— you get a lot of super-smart ones that can compete with Asians and Jews, and also a lot of regular ones that blend in with the whiteys.


----------



## heathercho (Nov 1, 2018)

Nazi vegeta said:


> what about ganguro girls though? I've heard they work really hard too.


The compensated dating game is hardwork... I imagine especially if you're a ganguro gal since there are hardly any left, it's out of fashion and Black Diamond doesn't count coz they're mostly overtanned fatties now.

Chubby "pig" dating is the new trend in the hostess scene. That's hardwork to get that fat for asians.


----------



## Kaiser Wilhelm's Ghost (Nov 13, 2018)

In terms of immigrant Asian communities being overachievers by our cultural norms it comes from a few sources. 

1) They are immigrants, even if the parents are not overly academic, they will work hard in order to achieve a standard for the second generation to achieve better things. It also takes a lot of character in most cases to move to a new country and a new culture and thrive in that situation. Asians are very tenacious in this respect, as they are willing to apply themselves, and by applying regularly achieve. 

2) They have an inbuilt community structure that allows them to take advantage over other competitors. Asians usually look after each other, even in regards to Tong societies or even communities, they are willing to help out others within their community directly or indirectly in order to see that the community succeeds and grows. 

3) These ties to their communities and the advantages gained for them, alongside a healthy competitive nature means that parents will be more demanding of their children to succeed, and the community as a whole will also apply external pressure on the individual to do well, as it is ultimately a benefit to the individual, the family, and thereby extension the community. 

4) Strong IQ correlations also help, but only in as much as how it is executed. Not all Asian communities are the same, and some have different expectations in terms of cultural norms, one thing that they do share though is strong family cultures and community interaction, which goes a long way in creating opportunities for them. 

Indians are often the same in the regard that the harder the system of entry is, the more likely the result of a higher educated or motivated population coming in to work will produce a knock on effect for the next generation.


----------



## Coleslaw (Aug 8, 2019)

Chinese here. My parents have threatened to not pay for anything and let me starve if I don't get accepted into a college they think is good enough.


----------



## Slap47 (Aug 8, 2019)

Y2KKK Baby said:


> I'd rather have the Chinese than Mexicans or blacks tbh.



Nigerian immigrants and Indian immigrants are actually the most successful groups in the USA.

America thrives off of stealing the middle classes from other countries.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Aug 8, 2019)

Apoth42 said:


> America thrives off of stealing the middle classes from other countries.


Pipe it up, Canadian.

Want Chinese food.


----------



## MrTickles (Aug 8, 2019)

Culture and IQ. That's all you need to know. East Asians are smart and successful wherever they are.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Aug 8, 2019)

MrTickles said:


> Culture and IQ. That's all you need to know. East Asians are smart and successful wherever they are.


IQ is a meme.


----------



## CamelCursive (Aug 8, 2019)

As a dude who has had sex with an Asian-American chick and been threatened by a 5'3" Chinaman dad with a Remington-

They hold them to a really, really high standard. Like, they really crack down on them.

Also, in America our business mindset isn't as batshit as the ones in Korea or Japan, where if you leave work before your Boss you're seen as a piece of shit, and you can't even speak to someone in a higher management position at work until someone higher than you has formally introduced you. The workplaces in those countries stress me out just thinking about them.

There are units in the Marine Corps that aren't as ridiculous about extreme professionalism as those fucking countries' offices.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Aug 8, 2019)

CamelCursive said:


> Also, in America our business mindset isn't as batshit as the ones in Korea or Japan, where if you leave work before your Boss you're seen as a piece of shit, and you can't even speak to someone in a higher management position at work until someone higher than you has formally introduced you. The workplaces in those countries stress me out just thinking about them.
> 
> There are units in the Marine Corps that aren't as ridiculous about extreme professionalism as those fucking countries' offices.


Makes me want to cum.


----------



## Slap47 (Aug 8, 2019)

MrTickles said:


> Culture and IQ. That's all you need to know. East Asians are smart and successful wherever they are.











						Khmer Rouge - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				











						Great Leap Forward - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				








						North Korean famine - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




What about Asia?


----------



## Y2K Baby (Aug 8, 2019)

Apoth42 said:


> Khmer Rouge - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shush. I ban you from my thread.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 8, 2019)

Y2KKK Baby said:


> IQ is a meme.



Yeah but it's a Chad meme, not a Tide Pod eating meme.


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Aug 8, 2019)

Apoth42 said:


> Khmer Rouge - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most of Chingchongtopia is a very depressing place. Weebs would not survive for long there.


----------



## DK 699 (Aug 8, 2019)

The real question we should be asking ourselves is why the other races can't compete.


----------



## Watcher (Aug 8, 2019)

They generally do not give their children any sort of personal freedom at home. A lot of asian friends I know describe being very distant with their parents because all their parents do is guilt them over parental expectations.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Aug 8, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> Beating them senseless if they come back home with anything less than an A+.


Spare  rod spoir grade


----------



## MrTickles (Aug 8, 2019)

Apoth42 said:


> Khmer Rouge - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exceptional examples, in all cases literal authoritarian communism. No surprise it is killing the industrialized west as we speak.


----------



## awoo (Aug 8, 2019)

By the raw numbers most Asians are poor and uneducated farmers or factory workers or low income city slum dwellers. 
This does not include highly industrialized and densely populated countries like Japan and South Korea.

As I said earlier when you are looking at Asian Americans you should compare them to other immigrants. I bet you'll find most (legal) immigrants have the same hard work ethic and dedication.


----------



## Shadfan666xxx000 (Aug 9, 2019)

Surf and TERF said:


> In between growing up with a hard working Asian and dating a couple of them in my adult life, they are definitely not immune to mental illness as the OP implies.
> 
> However, one definite advantage I’ve observed is a strong support system from family/community. They make effort to spend time together and to be engaged with each other’s lives.
> 
> ...


That's a very good point you just made. Western families often force you out of the door and don't hesitate in the slightest to pile bullshit on you if you end up transferring to college back home let alone really get screwed. Then there's the other little things everywhere (grandma needs 400$ and her oldest son pockets 60k a year? Fuck off old lady and take better care of your finances. Actually bother asking the old bitch for advice? She scoffs and barely sputters out a sentence the one time you ask her opinion.) Its a miracle when it works and it only works if both parties want to cut corners with their money.


----------



## Bum Driller (Aug 9, 2019)

Asians get +1 to Intelligence and +1 to Wisdom at character creation, but -1 to Strength and -1 to Constitution. 

It's just fair, as far as racial bonuses go.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Aug 9, 2019)

Surf and TERF said:


> In between growing up with a hard working Asian and dating a couple of them in my adult life, they are definitely not immune to mental illness as the OP implies.
> 
> However, one definite advantage I’ve observed is a strong support system from family/community. They make effort to spend time together and to be engaged with each other’s lives.
> 
> ...


I did not imply.


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Aug 9, 2019)

Bum Driller said:


> Asians get +1 to Intelligence and +1 to Wisdom at character creation, but -1 to Strength and -1 to Constitution.
> 
> It's just fair, as far as racial bonuses go.


Many people think I'm East Asian, mostly a Jap. But I look nothing like them, I just look somehow... huh, brownish? But I think I just have the worst qualities of all races.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Aug 12, 2019)

How do they raise their kids so well?

They don't.

There's more to life than being a money/grades drone. Tiger moms tend to have miserable children. 

French, Spaniards, Italians, etc. are lazy as fuck but they're happy people. Japs, Chinese, etc. are hard-working and they off themselves constantly.


----------



## Slimy Time (Aug 13, 2019)

They push their kids relentlessly or place them in an environment where they push themselves/are forced to compete. If it's not studying, it's music or sports. There is the view that once they pick up something they must put 120% in. To them result matter, not necessarily the experience/process. Also expect parents to constantly compare their kid to other, more successful children. A lot of them come from poor backgrounds, whether they are immigrants to America/Europe or native, so they put massive emphasis on education/success.

Slightly powerleveling, but am half, so I got/still see a lot of that with the Asian side of the family when I visit them. Some of their parents will bullshit to make their children (and themselves/their parenting skills) seem more impressive/successful. Funnily enough I never got that experience growing up. Asian parent had that treatment, hated it, so decided not to push so long as grades were good. Ended up better off emotionally/psychologically than my Asian relatives. Talk to them about anything not family or education/work related, they are useless/unknowlegable/lack an opinion. Have some relatives that have managed to train their kids to become incels/love shy and actively reject the idea of relationships. It's sad, especially when you see others their age score just as well and are able to mature/be a teenager.


----------



## Marco Fucko (Aug 13, 2019)

I'd say focus on important things in life and a lead by example attitude. The lower class guys who are FOB work their asses off and make sure the kids are going in an upward socioeconomic direction, and the more middle class ones show as an example to their kids. I've seen this with middle-easterners, too. One of my bosses was a first gen Iranian and he was grinding his kid to make sure he got into at least a State uni so he didn't have to work 6 or 7 days a week managing a store. This one Korean dad told his daughter not to see me in high school, and I couldn't even really blame him because at the time I was an unemployed stoner.

No community is without it's problems though, children of "tiger" parents have snapped and either burnt out or enacted violence on themselves or others.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Aug 13, 2019)

Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> French, Spaniards, Italians, etc. are lazy as fuck but they're happy people. Japs, Chinese, etc. are hard-working and they off themselves constantly.



What is this, a meme from three decades ago?


The French had a higher suicide rate in 2012. Right now it's only slightly lower than Japan. Belgium has a higher suicide rate than Japan.

Look at the lazy happy french people.


----------



## wylfım (Aug 13, 2019)

Lemmingwise said:


> What is this, a meme from three decades ago?
> 
> 
> The French had a higher suicide rate in 2012. Right now it's only slightly lower than Japan. Belgium has a higher suicide rate than Japan.
> ...


To be fair most European suicides don't come directly from the education system. There's a difference between failing at life and offing yourself, and doing a backflip because you got a C on a test and can't bear to show your parents.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Aug 13, 2019)

wylfım said:


> There's a difference between failing at life and offing yourself, and doing a backflip because you got a C on a test and can't bear to show your parents.



It's just failing at life at a different age.

I'm not saying the problem is identical, but the implication was that it was karoshi deaths, whereas in Europe it's a dandy paradise or something, when the depth of the problem (though different) is of similar magnitude.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Aug 13, 2019)

Lemmingwise said:


> What is this, a meme from three decades ago?
> 
> 
> The French had a higher suicide rate in 2012. Right now it's only slightly lower than Japan. Belgium has a higher suicide rate than Japan.
> ...



I didn’t know that.


----------



## millais (Aug 14, 2019)

In my experience even the lower socioeconomic scale East Asian children (like middle to high school age) have an extraordinarily consistent and firm grasp of the in-depth mechanics of university-level physics and math that far exceeds many American college and graduate students who aren't in a hard-science field or engineering. And the East Asian peasants didn't have fancy graphing calculators or Wolfram Alpha with which to check their work until the last few years.

Even more remarkably is that they retain that proficiency through much of their life, unlike Americans. I know in the American academic culture, once final exams are over, you kind of chuck it out of your mind unless there's a recurring career-type need for you to use it.

But I will be regularly bumping into some elderly East Asian people who last sat in a math or physics class more than 50 years ago and learned by chalkboard and slide rule and had no major career-pressure to keep up with it, yet they have a better working knowledge of theory and practice of just about every mathematical or physics topic than I, who am only a few years removed from the last math or physics course!

For me, math and physics is just the most readily available example on account of how poorly I retain it and how often am forced to relearn it, but it holds true for many other disciplines and subjects, I'm sure


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Aug 15, 2019)

millais said:


> In my experience even the lower socioeconomic scale East Asian children (like middle to high school age) have an extraordinarily consistent and firm grasp of the in-depth mechanics of university-level physics and math that far exceeds many American college and graduate students who aren't in a hard-science field or engineering. And the East Asian peasants didn't have fancy graphing calculators or Wolfram Alpha with which to check their work until the last few years.
> 
> Even more remarkably is that they retain that proficiency through much of their life, unlike Americans. I know in the American academic culture, once final exams are over, you kind of chuck it out of your mind unless there's a recurring career-type need for you to use it.
> 
> ...


Maths and physics isn't everything in life, autistics often understand maths and physics perfectly but they are still retarded losers.


----------



## millais (Aug 15, 2019)

Webby's Boyfriend said:


> Maths and physics isn't everything in life, autistics often understand maths and physics perfectly but they are still exceptional losers.


I think the way they are taught to learn and retain those things must have some kind of beneficial effect when it comes to applying themselves to other practical disciplines.

It's like the difference between someone being able to derive a formula from scratch through his comprehensive knowledge of the underlying mechanics compared to someone having to memorize the formula so he can plug in the numbers because he doesn't fully understand _why_ the formula works.

Time and again, I keep hearing East Asian engineers scoffing at their American coworkers' inability to "do math", which isn't meant to imply that they are better at mental arithmetic and better at being human calculators. Rather, they mean that the average American has grown so accustomed to the "plug your data into the formula and trust that the formula always works" mentality that he doesn't know where to start troubleshooting when things don't go according to plan. If you understand the why and how of things, it's a lot easier, faster, and more efficient for you to improvise and adapt when dealing with unexpected variables.

That's not to say that Americans don't learn learn the how and why behind such-and-such formula, just that once they are satisfied that they can "trust" the formula, they don't think twice about allowing their functional knowledge of the how and why to lapse. I guess the more intellectually rigorous and disciplined East Asians aren't so lackadaisical with that.


----------

